# GitLab-ce 14.7 / ruby27 / core dumped



## Tecuma (Feb 12, 2022)

Hello Community,

I am running GitLab-ce 14.7 on FreeBSD-13-release-p7 as described by Matthias Fechner.
When I start GitLab with `service gitlab start` I got a lot of error messages like


```
Feb 12 16:01:14 abhean kernel: pid 2865 (ruby27), jid 0, uid 211: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
```

In /usr/local/www/gitlab-ce/log/gitaly.log I can see


```
time="2022-02-12T15:13:19.234Z" level=warning msg=exited error="signal: abort trap (core dumped)" supervisor.args="[bundle exec bin/ruby-cd /usr/local/www/gitlab-ce /usr/local/share/gitaly/ruby/bin/gitaly-ruby 1831 /usr/local/www/gitlab-ce/tmp/sockets/private/internal/ruby.1]" supervisor.name=gitaly-ruby.1
```

Does anyone has the same software / os combo?
Is this a real bug or something in front of the keyboard / configuration error?

GitLab-ce itself seems to work so far. I can login, create users, groups, projects, add ssh key, etc.

Best regards

--Christian


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2022)

Tecuma said:


> Does anyone has the same software / os combo?




```
root@armitage:~ # bastille cmd gitlab freebsd-version -u
[gitlab]:
13.0-RELEASE-p6
[gitlab]: 0

root@armitage:~ # bastille pkg gitlab version -vRx gitlab-ce
[gitlab]:
Updating dicelan repository catalogue...
dicelan repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
gitlab-ce-14.7.1                   =   up-to-date with remote
```


----------



## Tecuma (Feb 16, 2022)

SirDice 
Thank you. 
I guess you do not have these messages. I will check my setup.


----------

